# Pierce says trade pick



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=181104&srvc=home

I first heard this about Pierce on Cold Pizza - yeah I know, I'm ashamed to admit I tuned into that show this morning.

Anyway, interesting strategy from Paul. And good to be back after being on hiatus for a while.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

You can not argue at all with what Pierce is saying. And it's more than understandable that he's had enough of young guys. But there's two things. One is that Ainge has proven to be better at drafting player, than at trading for talent. The other is if we are tanking (and we are) then we should wait and see what draft # we get before making any trade. It is a gamble but we can wait until the lottery to make a move. 

Can Pierce wait though?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

heyyyyyyyyy look at this something ive been saying for months and noone wants to take into account...




> “I’ve never seen a team grow just from draft picks. If you look at all the guys we have, they’re all first, second, third and fourth-year guys. You’re not going to be able to financially keep everybody.”



that pierce fellow is a smart guy....and it seems as if he is tired of teenagers and losing as well...u tell them paul


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm with Paul, trade the pick. Maybe wait, as Causeway said, but trade the pick. 

Oden may or may not be even in the draft. Durant's a good player, and will certainly make become an NBA player, but I don't see anyone that will be an explosive impact player. 

Paul can't carry them forever and I think the franchise owes it to the fans and to him to do it right and as soon as possible. 
A couple of key veterans would make all the difference.


----------



## Truthiness (Oct 23, 2006)

I understand why Pierce doesn't want more youth on the team, because his window is closing. But just because we draft someone doesn't mean they have to be coming out of high school or their first 1-2 years of college, despite what NBA GMs and scouts might think.

Ainge should trade the pick if there's a really good deal on the table, but we have to be getting something really good otherwise I think Ainge will just make another ill-advised trade.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ZWW said:


> http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=181104&srvc=home
> 
> I first heard this about Pierce on Cold Pizza - yeah I know, I'm ashamed to admit I tuned into that show this morning.
> 
> Anyway, interesting strategy from Paul. *And good to be back after being on hiatus for a while.*



Pierce needs to go back under that rock. He shouldn't be coming back too soon, we don't want him to aggravate the injury. 



Causeway said:


> You can not argue at all with what Pierce is saying. And it's more than understandable that he's had enough of young guys. But there's two things. One is that Ainge has proven to be better at drafting player, than at trading for talent. The other is if we are tanking (and we are) then we should wait and see what draft # we get before making any trade. It is a gamble but we can wait until the lottery to make a move.
> 
> Can Pierce wait though?


I can completely argue with what Pierce is saying. I love Pierce, but I love the Celtics more and well this is for the best of the Celtics...not Pierce.



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> heyyyyyyyyy look at this something ive been saying for months and noone wants to take into account...


That's why you're a fan and he's a player. Neither gets paid to make the mistake of giving away a chance at Durant or Oden. :biggrin: 



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> that pierce fellow is a smart guy....and it seems as if he is tired of teenagers and losing as well...u tell them paul


Sorry, Antoine and Paul, but the guys we have on the roster are between mid first and borderline first round picks. This is the pick you don't trade and trade everyone else if you have to make this team better.

You get Oden, you build around him and Pierce. You get Durant you trade Pierce. Simple.



cgcatsfan said:


> I'm with Paul, trade the pick. Maybe wait, as Causeway said, but trade the pick.
> 
> Oden may or may not be even in the draft. Durant's a good player, and will certainly make become an NBA player, but I don't see anyone that will be an explosive impact player.
> 
> ...


Once again, this is a TOP 3 pick in a VERY strong draft. You don't trade it way. The only thing the franchise owes Pierce is around 60 million for the next four years. If he wants to win, this pick is the one he wants.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Glad to see Pierce is as good of a GM as Jason Kidd.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

i can see why pierce wants to draft the pick... a veteran has proven to play the game at the NBA level...but no matter how good the rookies look this year, they havent shown what they can do in the NBA level


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

this is why peirce will never be a gm. getting durant or oden will be a huge upgrade, and will start of those scrappy young guns they have. A player like oden comes every 20 years, and durant is a future all-star and possibly a better version of t-mac.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Remember what T-Mac said about the Howard pick? I'm not as in tune with the Celtics as the rest of you guys, but I think Pierce will get traded. This is a very similar situation.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Lately players seem to want to play GM, Kirilenko doesnt want to get traded, Gasol wants to go to a winner(preferably Chicago) and Pierce wants to trade the pick and not build through the draft, what needs to be kept in mind is the NBA is not a democracy, the front office really doesnt care what these guys want. As for the Celtics they arent going to risk losing Oden or Durant to marginally improve themselves through a trade. Ainge isnt that dumb...is he?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

rainman said:


> As for the Celtics they arent going to risk losing Oden or Durant to marginally improve themselves through a trade. Ainge isnt that dumb...is he?


He hired Doc Rivers, traded a mid lottery pick for a low lottery washout, signed Brian Scalabrine to a five year deal, traded for an oft-injured choke artist, and squandered a valuable traded player exception on Dan Dickaw. So what do _you_ think the answer to that question is?


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

i wonder who pierce wants for the celtics


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> He hired Doc Rivers, traded a mid lottery pick for a low lottery washout, signed Brian Scalabrine to a five year deal, traded for an oft-injured choke artist, and squandered a valuable traded player exception on Dan Dickaw. So what do _you_ think the answer to that question is?


It's called a rhetorical question.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

riiiiiiiiight so if we had a chance to trade our pick, theo and wally for kgarnett all of u wouldnt do it??? u guys are out of ur mind


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Pierce needs to go back under that rock. He shouldn't be coming back too soon, we don't want him to aggravate the injury.


 He practiced Monday. He's looking to come back Friday against the Nets.



aquaitious said:


> You get Durant you trade Pierce. Simple.


No.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> riiiiiiiiight so if we had a chance to trade our pick, theo and wally for kgarnett all of u wouldnt do it??? u guys are out of ur mind


I'd do it in a heartbeat. Unfortunately Danny's ruled out a Garnett trade as KG's completely healthy. Rumour has it that he's thinking of trading for Ben Wallace, however.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> riiiiiiiiight so if we had a chance to trade our pick, theo and wally for kgarnett all of u wouldnt do it??? u guys are out of ur mind


As much as I like KG there is no way I'd trade the pick for him. He has an opt-out clause in his contract and wants to play for a winning team so there's no way the C's would be able to keep him. We'd be giving up the future for the short term.

This is the same reason I think Pierce talking about trading this year's pick is completely and totally absurd. If the C's tank this season (as they obviously are doing) then trade this pick just to keep Pierce happy then I'm going to give up on them. I'd much rather trade Pierce than trade this pick. If you had a choice right now of building a team around Pierce or Oden who would you choose? Nobody in their right mind would choose Pierce. The C's have a chance to build a team around the two of them together, this is the best of both worlds. IMHO they would be competing for a championship before the end of Pierce's career and would have a seasoned Oden as the centerpiece of the franchise for years to come. That is how you build a championship team! 

To me this is no different from the argument many people made against trading for AI. Many people on here didn't want to give up Jefferson, Green, etc. for Iverson because they said that would be a short term solution and in a couple of years we'd be back at the bottom. Well trading this pick might bring in another vet (who might or might not be as good as AI) but would it help the team in the long term??? I seriously doubt it. In few years we'd be stuck watching the C's tank again and arguing over whether to trade the pick to get Jefferson some help or build around the newest crop of mid to late first round picks.

Any talk of trading anything needs to wait unti lafter the lottery IMHO. Should we get stuck with the 3rd, 4th, etc., pick then go ahead and see who's available. If the C's get Oden they are set with him and Pierce and you can explore moving Perk (as much as I like him he would be very expendable)and one or two of the other young guys plus Ratliff's contract and picking up a vet to help. If you get Durant you do like Aqua said and move Pierce. You could get a quality big man for Pierce plus one or two of the young guys and build a team around Durant. In any case the last thing this team needs to do is trade the pick until we see what we will be getting with it.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I agree, this is NOT the pick to trade, this is the ONE Pick to keep. Guys like Oden and Durant do not come around very often. They are the Duncan's & the LeBron's of this league. You don't trade a pick that could bring them to your team and bring championships to your future. if we dropped to 3 in the lottery selection then we could look at trading it. Also Al should not be traded right now either. Al = Pau Gasol within a year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Of course you execute the Garnett trade. He's a top five player in the league and is what Greg Oden and Kevin Durant someday aspire to be. However, since the deal isn't likely, you keep the pick and hope you hit the jackpot, which would be a top two pick in this draft. There are less than ten players in the league that are more valuable than that top two selection, I'm guessing, and KG's one of them. If we're talking about Ben Wallace for that pick, you reject that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

I Say if we can get oden or durant tell pierce to Deal with it...


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I remember when Vince Carter wanted the Raptors to trade their pick that ended up as Chris Bosh. I think the main piece they would've recieved was Sprewell. I'm glad Toronto didn't trade the pick.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> Al = Pau Gasol within a year.




umm...no


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Ras said:


> I remember when Vince Carter wanted the Raptors to trade their pick that ended up as Chris Bosh. I think the main piece they would've recieved was Sprewell. I'm glad Toronto didn't trade the pick.


Ay, T-Mac said the same thing.

General NBA rule: Don't listen when your wing players want to play GM.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Ay, T-Mac said the same thing.
> 
> General NBA rule: Don't listen when your wing players want to play GM.




Celtics rule...dont listen to your GM who wants to play GM :biggrin:


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

If we can get Oden we would be retarded to trade the pick IMO.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This situation parallels T-Mac in his last year with the Magic so much it's crazy.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I don't watch college basketball, but how good are Durant and Oden, really?

In their rookie seasons, how much impact would they have?

Pierce is getting to the point where his time is running out and he needs to chase a championship. 

A Pierce, Jefferson and Oden frontcourt is pretty appealing. You have top notch wing, a 15-10 guy, and a defensive beast.


----------



## Truthiness (Oct 23, 2006)

ehmunro said:


> Rumour has it that he's thinking of trading for Ben Wallace, however.


*throws up*


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Are the Celtics even allowed to trade the pick? I'm not sure exactly how the "no trading consecutive first round picks" rule works, but if it doesn't apply to any moves made on draft day rather than before it, then I guess my question isn't valid.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

It doesn't because we technically made the pick in the last draft.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> *I don't watch college basketball, but how good are Durant and Oden, really?*
> In their rookie seasons, how much impact would they have?
> 
> Pierce is getting to the point where his time is running out and he needs to chase a championship.
> ...



I was thinkin the same thing man..But Oden is Playing Really well an His Right hand(his dominant hand) is in a cast) Hes shootin freethows an from the field lefty...When his right comes bet things will only get worse for his oppents...An as far as Durant..I never believed the hype till recently...Hes averganin Like 24 pts an 11 rebs shoottin 48% from the field an shootin .394 from 3 He can get where he wants on the court with the dribble, shoot 3s, play the post but more importantly hes a GREAT rebounder either one of these guys i believe could come in an instantly be a force with piece an become a good tandem..

oh an Yeah Pierce Big AL An Oden Would be Nice in the Front court I Like a West/Rondo/Wally/Green Backcourt


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> A Pierce, Jefferson and Oden frontcourt is pretty appealing. You have top notch wing, a 15-10 guy, and a defensive beast.


It would also be a defensive nightmare...for Boston. Teams would simply re-adjust their offense rain death in the form of a thousand mid range jumpers because neither Jefferson nor Oden could defend the perimeter. Beyond that is the fact that both players are in-the-pain guys on offense, which will completely choke off routes to the basket for our slashers. In short, if they landed Oden, they would still need deal Jefferson for a more mobile player with a better distance game (a Chris Bosh-type).


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Are you guys sure that the only thing infected is his elbow? I've loved Pierce for a while, but I can see why he's upset about the losing. If I was Ainge, I'd be looking to trade off Wally before Pierce though.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

knicksfan said:


> Are you guys sure that the only thing infected is his elbow? I've loved Pierce for a while, but I can see why he's upset about the losing. If I was Ainge, I'd be looking to trade off Wally before Pierce though.


Considering that Szczerbiak has had one healthy season in the last four, has bone on bone in the knee, is injury prone, and given that Glenn Taylor more or less admitted that the T'wolves clubhouse let out a rousing cheer when they got the news that Wally had been traded, oh, and that whole contract thing, I can't really see teams lining up to trade for Wally. Though if Dallas would do Croshere, George, Mbenga for Wally and <insert name of random Celtics prospect not named Jefferson or Green here> they should do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

Everyone has a limit when it comes to losing. There comes a point where they get frustrated and can't take it no more. It happened to Vince, it happened to Tmac. Vince said trade the pick, thank god the raptors didn't listen, but Vince also said hes happy Bosh proved him wrong. Once he said that I knew it wasn't going to work out with Bosh and Vince no matter what. It was Vince's team or Bosh's team and it couldn't be both. The franchise was split into two, and Vince lost the battle. 

Tmac on the other hand didn't even play out the hands, he had one losing season and he gave up on his team just like that. Don't get me wrong but his team going into the season was supposed to be very good. With Howard and Lue his team was supposed to get better. Then if he stayed the next season, Grant Hill and Howard would have came back. Magic could have won their division if Tmac played his cards right. 

It took Vince two consecutive non playoff appearances to lose his head, and it took Tmac one. I wonder how many playoff misappearances its going to take for Pierce. This will be #2. By the way Celtics have what I believe the most promising future in the east, and if they get Oden it will guarantee that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Is Ainge really the answer then when his best move as a GM was telling his team to tank?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> Is Ainge really the answer then when his best move as a GM was telling his team to tank?


He's not telling his team to tank. They're playing their hearts out without Pierce, and well they just suck.

(They're young and inexperianced, to be politically correct.)


----------

